# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Isala Klinieken (Weezenlanden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Isala Klinieken (Weezenlanden)
Groot Wezenland 20
Zwolle

Bezoek de website van Isala Klinieken


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Isala Klinieken.*

----------


## Wendy

Toen ik klein was is mijn vader veel in dit ziekenhuis geweest en ik dus ook. Mijn vader had reuma en brochitis en vooral als hij enorme brochitisaanvallen kreeg, moest hij ong. drie weken naar dit ziekenhuis, dan was hij weer een paar weken thuis en dan weer naar het ziekenhuis, enz. Wat ik me kan herinneren is dat hij vaak door kon werken, omdat hij altijd een bed bij een bureau kreeg. Nu praat ik wel over 25 jaar geleden. Hij was altijd goed te spreken over de zusters en de doktoren.

----------

